# Spiced Pumpkin Flan...Low Fat



## Filus59602 (Dec 19, 2002)

SPICED PUMPKIN FLAN
Yield: 6 servings 

1/2 cup sugar 
1 can (12 oz.) evaporated skimmed milk 
1/2 cup mashed cooked or canned pumpkin 
1/2 cup plus 1 tbsp. fat-free egg substitute 
1/4 cup orange juice 
1/2 cup light brown sugar 
2 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 tsp. pumpkin pie spice 

To make the caramel sauce: Place the 1/2 cup of sugar in a heavy 1-qt. saucepan. Cook over medium-high heat without stirring for about 1 minute, shaking the saucepan occasionally, until the sugar begins to liquefy around the edges. Reduce the heat to medium, and cook stirring constantly, for another minute or 2, or until the sugar has completely liquefied and has turned a golden caramel color. Be careful not to cook the sugar too long, as it will continue to cook and darken after you remove it from the heat. 

Immediately pour about 1 tbsp. of the caramel mixture into the bottom of each of four 6-oz. custard cups. (Be aware that the caramel mixture will be very hot!) Swirl each cup to coat the bottom and about 1/2 inch up the sides with the caramel mixture. Set the cups aside for 10 minutes to allow the caramel mixture to harden. 

To make the custard: Place all of the remaining ingredients in a blender, and process until smooth. Pour the custard mixture into the caramel-lined cups. Place the custards in a 9 x 13-inch baking pan, and add hot tap water to the pan until it reaches halfway up the sides of the custard cups. Bake at 350 F. for about 45 minutes, or until a sharp knife inserted off center in the custards comes out clean. 

Remove the custards from the pan, and allow to cool to room temperature. Cover with plastic wrap, and chill for at least 24 hours before serving. (During this time, the hardened caramel sauce will become liquid.) 

To serve, carefully run a sharp knife around the edge of the custards, taking care not to cut into the pudding itself. Invert the cups into individual serving plates, allowing the sauce to flow over and around custards. Serve immediately. 

NUTRITIONAL FACTS (PER SERVING) Calories: 177, Carbohydrates: 38 g, Cholesterol 2 mg, Fat: 0.2 g, Fiber: 0.6 g, Protein: 6.8 g, Sodium: 109 mg 


See more HEALTHY recipes like this...at my NEW Site:

Healthy Eatin' Recipes Vol. 1
http://recipecircus.com/recipes/Filus/


----------

